# Assassine how to play?



## Misuma (23. August 2009)

Hallo liebe community.

Ich hab mal ne frage die etwas speziell an den assassinen gerichtet ist.

Evtl. hat ja jmd. beta erfahrung und kann mich da beraten.

Also hab bis vor 1 jahr wow gezoggt und fange jetz mit aion an.

da ich totaler schurken fan bin wollt ich mal wissen wie so der dmg des assassinen ist in aion und wie er sich spielen lässt.
Habe einige videos im netz gesehn in denen assassinen komischerweise ziemlich lange brauchen um mobs klein zu bekommen. (ja ich weiss die kämpfe sind alle etwas länger ausgelegt als in andren mmos) Oder is dem nicht so und die die ich gesehn habe haben evtl. nur gegen high level mobs gekämpft oder was weiss ich^^

dann hab ich gelesen das ne assassine bis zu 8 verschieden möglichkeiten hat nen mob/player zu stunnen! wTf Oo hört sichn bischen imba an^^

Und wie lässt sich das zeitlich begrenzte stealth spielen? das find ich ehrlich gesagt etwas schade.

mfg misu


----------



## Tuskorr (23. August 2009)

Ich hab nen Assa bis 16 gezockt, und kann dir ein paar einblicke bieten.

Auf den Anfangsstufen, spielt sich der Assassine recht zäh, während du Krieger siehst, die nen Mob in wenigen Sekunden töten, brauchst du öfters 2-3 mal solange.
Am anfang ist der Stealth noch ziemlich wichtig, da http://www.aionarmory.com/spell.aspx?id=551
Nur von hinten wirklich dmg macht.
Außerdem ist es manchmal nützlich um sich an großen Gegner Gruppen vorbeizuschleichen.

Mittlerweile benutze ich Stealth aber nicht mehr, da sich diese Kombi für mich besser eignet:

Focused Evasion

Counterslash

Surprise Attack


Auf den höheren Stufen, habe ich aber schon oft gelesen, dass der Assa ganz oben mitspielt, aber aller Anfang ist schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (23. August 2009)

Ah ok also gehts langsam los sag ich mal und später haste halt ziemliche gleichheit mit andren klassen.

Und wie siehts aus mit fähigkeiten wie z.b. (ich nehm mal den wow schurken als maßstab) 

-blenden / vanish / ablenken 

also hat der aion assassine auch solche speziellen fähigkeiten?


----------



## Ellnassil (23. August 2009)

Also der Stealth ist im PvE eigentlich nur ganz am Anfang irgendwie relevant. Da man ja nur 1 Attacke hat die hinter dem Gegner ausgeführt werden muß kann man das auch ganz bequem machen wenn man sein Target gestunnt hat. Ansonsten bleibt zu sagen, der Assa ist ebenso wie der Schurke in WoW verdammt Gearabhängig. Mit einer passablen Critt Rate schneidet man sich später wie ein heißes Messer durch Butter.

ein Vanish gibts meines Wissens noch nicht, man muß aus dem Kampf kommen für den resetealth

Blind gibts auch nicht, aber dafür hat man ja ziemlich viele Stuns die teilweise auch auf Range ausführbar sind

Auch ein Ablenken in dem Sinne gibts nicht, dafür einige Skills die den Gegner mitten im Kampf rumdrehen oder einen anderweitig hinter den gegner bringen.


Alles in allem spielt sich die Assel deutlich anders als ein Schurke in woW macht aber auf ihre eigene Art und Weise ne Menge spaß.


----------



## Nadaria (23. August 2009)

ich hab jeden char richtung 20 oder etwas drüber gespielt ausser kleriker und zauberer.

wie spielt sich die assa...

assa setzt in erster linie erstmal auf crit, dolch in der mh ist fast schon pflicht auf grund der basis des critwertes. oh kann auch je nach belieben ein schwert sein da sich der grund crit wert nicht über die oh addiert. erste wahl beim sockeln ist phys crit. achtet man darauf hat man schon nach wenigen lvln (nach lvl 10) keine probleme mehr im gegensatz zum ranger pendant der sich ziemlich quälen muss.

sie hat ein combo punkt system (engraving) ähnlich wie der wow schurke (nur sind die punktanzahl sehr schwer zu erkennen hoffentlich wird das noch für die europaversion angepasst).
je mehr punkte desto mehr schaden und höhere chance auf stun etc das übliche eben.

unsichtbarkeit spielt nicht so eine große rolle. keine der skills setzt es vorraus. wichtig ist nur das man hinter dem gegner steht bei einem skill den man die ersten lvl über hat (das ändert sich auch nicht so schnell später sind es glaub max 3 skills die darauf angewiesen sind das man hinter ihm steht). auch wenns nur ein einziger skill ist - macht dieser am meisten schaden. um in den rücken des gegners zu kommen reicht aber ein stun aus und davon kriegt man zunehmend mehr und mehr möglichkeiten. daher ist auch vanish und blenden gar nicht nötig dank cc.


ich habe alle chars deswegen so hoch gespielt weil ich wissen wollte wen ich ausschließen kann.
assa konnte ich mit lvl 19 ausschließen. wenn 2 assas in der gruppe ist teilen die sich alle debuffs (wie auch bei anderen klassen) und combopunkte das war für mich ein absolutes ko kriterium. eine andere assa nimmt mir die aufgebauten kombopunkte weg und baut mit mir zusammen sie auf. d.h. mit 2 assas zu spielen heißt immer perfekt sich abzusprechen und gifte etc wirken eben nur einmal...


----------



## Misuma (23. August 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> ich habe alle chars deswegen so hoch gespielt weil ich wissen wollte wen ich ausschließen kann.
> assa konnte ich mit lvl 19 ausschließen. wenn 2 assas in der gruppe ist teilen die sich alle debuffs (wie auch bei anderen klassen) und combopunkte das war für mich ein absolutes ko kriterium. eine andere assa nimmt mir die aufgebauten kombopunkte weg und baut mit mir zusammen sie auf. d.h. mit 2 assas zu spielen heißt immer perfekt sich abzusprechen und gifte etc wirken eben nur einmal...




Danke für eure erfahrungsberichte sehr hilfreich!!!

ja also da kann ich dir nur zustimmen...

Das mit den combo points is wirklich großer mist. Ich habe das schon mal gelesen im netz und finde das sehr unvorteilhaft. Da is doch chaos vorprogrammiert finde ich. Aber Mehr als ein assassine wird man in ner gruppe denke ich eh nich haben somit wäre das nich so tragisch. Aber wie is das im abyss? Wenn man in nem raid ist??

Ich hoffe das die entwickler das noch maln bisschen überdenken dieses system das 2 assas sich die punkte teilen!


----------



## Peter Pansen (23. August 2009)

Der Vollständigkeit zugute, der Assassine bekommt mit Level 31 einen Skill, der dem Vanish gleich ist, aber leider 3000 DP und 30min Cooldown hat, aber immerhin was^^

Achso und mit level 37 bekommt er noch einen Skill, der jeden Gegner im Radius von 15m für 10-25 Sekunden erblinden lässt. Dieser Blind funktioniert aber, glaube ich, nicht wie in WoW sondern senkt höchstwahrscheinlich nur die Accuracy.

Egal wieviele Assassinen im Raid sind, sie teilen sich alle die Siegel auf dem Gegner.


----------



## Nadaria (23. August 2009)

soviel ich weiß ist das immer so selbst eine assa die nicht in der gruppe ist wird sich die punkte teilen müssen...


----------



## Misuma (23. August 2009)

ah ha das hört sich ja  alles gut an.

bis auf den punkt mit den combo punkten^^

naja evtl. isses ja in 1.5 schon nich mehr so ( hoffe )  ^^


----------



## Ellnassil (23. August 2009)

Finde das mit den geteilten CB´s eigentlich richtig gut, da sieht man dann mal welche Assa´s gscheit zusammenspielen können. Obwohl im PvP Killercommands aus Assa´s bestehend ziemlich krass werden könnten, naja lassen wir uns überraschen. Viel wichtiger ist der Nachteil im Luftkampf, aber da gibts ja neue Waffen die das etwas entschärfen.


----------



## Peter Pansen (23. August 2009)

Flugkampf ist mit dem Assa auf jeden Fall nicht leicht. Bei einem Kampf gegen einen Ranger sah ich bissl alt aus in der Luft, na Gott sei Dank bekommt man mit 46 nen Skill, wo man den Gegner alle 40sec auf 20m Reichweite Schaden machen kann und ihn für 2sec stunt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (24. August 2009)

Dafür bekommt der Rangetr nen Skill der 3 Sekunden Stunnt und 25 Meter nach hinten Portet^^
Also es gibt keine Ultimativen Skils^^


----------



## Misuma (24. August 2009)

ja klar auf jeden skill gibs ne antwort^^


----------



## Ellnassil (24. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Dafür bekommt der Rangetr nen Skill der 3 Sekunden Stunnt und 25 Meter nach hinten Portet^^
> Also es gibt keine Ultimativen Skils^^



Das macht ja den Reiz aus..... hat ers nun grad auf CD oder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pansen (24. August 2009)

Naja bei 60 Sekunden Cooldown. Aber davon ausgehen, dass jeder Ranger sich diesen Stigma einsetzt kann man schon oder? Und funktioniert dieser Skill auch in der Luft?


----------



## IMBAsuna (24. August 2009)

das mit dem luftkampf.... soweit ich weiß verhindert ein gift auf dem gegner, dass dieser abheben kann. somit sollte das kein problem darstellen. man muss halt einfach am boden und vor allem in seiner domäne bleiben, stealth. ncsoft beschreibt den assassinen ja nicht umsonst so, dass er eine klasse ist die ein perfektes timing zum erfolgreichen spielen benötigt...
zB muss bei aion ein mob auch nicht gestunnt sein um ihn von hinten zu treffen. Bei wow drehen sich die mobs zusammen mit dir um. in aion haben die mobs eine reaktionszeit... heißt, wenn du schnell genug bist kannst du mitten im kampf (ich sag jetzt mal "meucheln".
zusätzlich spielt die bewegung generell eine große rolle beim assassinen. wer es noch nicht weiß: je nach dem wohin man sich im kampf bewegt erhält man boni auf zB schaden, parry, evasion usw... als melee, der (beim lvln) auf dmg und evasion angewiesen ist, ist das also ein faktor den man im auge behalten sollte...
das mit den signets ist auch kein problem... der signet burst skill ("finisher" für die "cp") hat nen relativ langen cd... selbst wenn 3 assassinen in der grp sind, kommt jeder einmal mit 5 signets zum finishen, bevor der erste es wieder machen kann. außerdem ginge der dmg davon ja nicht verloren. es macht ihn nur jemand anders^^ das einzige was man halt tun muss, ist sich abzusprechen in welcher reihenfolge man finisht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der schaden des assassinen als solcher ist wie beim schurken in wow... er ist nur als dd zu gebrauchen und macht dementsprechend auch einen großteil des schadens.

nochmal in kurz: der assa ist ein guter dd, er macht spaß und im pvp spielt er sich bei guter handhabung auch ganz angenehm. ranged dds sind seit jeher die natürlichen feinde der melees, also wer dies als kriterium nimmt den assa an den nagel zu hängen, weil er 2-3x gepwnd wurde, hat keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt: und im pvp ist es bei stealth klasse in jedem spiel so... weiß der gegner dass du da bist, erschwert sich das ganze um etwa 10000% ;D


----------



## Misuma (24. August 2009)

Jo das stimmt.. wenn du gesichtet wirst is schon alles fürn eimer so gut wie^^  aber glaub der assa hat auchn charge. Eine art anstürmen oder sowas hab ich mal in videos gesehn.


----------



## tamirok (24. August 2009)

charge najo hört sich nicht so prickelnd an der assa hat ne art port die ihn hinter den gegner bringt das meinst oder?


----------



## Peter Pansen (25. August 2009)

Nein, gibt auch nen richtigen Ansturm (Dash Attack). Lernt man schon mit Level 10^^. Leider teilen sich der Ansturm und Ambush (das was du meinst, wo man hinter den Gegner wieder auftaucht und ihn kurz stunt) den Cooldown. Hmmm und nach mehreren Wochen Recherche sowie Selbststudien habe ich herrausgefunden, dass sich Ambush mehr lohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Ich finds auch nicht so tragisch.. der Assassin hat im High Lvl so einen krassen Speed drauf, der wäre nur noch OP wenns da keine Einschränkungen gäbe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier

Ich glaub allein damit zurechtzukommen und in der kurzen Zeit zu urteilen, Chains + Kombos zu timen erfordert schon einiges.
Ich denke nicht, dass wenn man sich die Kombos pro Gegner teilen muss es gravierende, negative Einflüsse hat.
Man kann auch nicht alles haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (25. August 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Hmmm und nach mehreren Wochen Recherche sowie Selbststudien habe ich herrausgefunden, dass sich Ambush mehr lohnt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dash attack verursacht ein wenig schaden und man stürmt den gegner dabei an (20m range)
ambush macht auch aua, der skill hat die chance zu stunnen und man steht hinter dem gegner.

Ambush ist da ganz klar die bessere Fähigkeit, aber muss man diese nunmal mit einem Stigma erlernen. Die Stigma Varianten ermöglichen einem nunmal (da es keine talentbäume o.ä. gibt) eine individuelle charaktergestaltung. mit 1.5 wird noch ein ganzer batzen stigmas eingeführt und ambush wird sich ohnehin nur für spieler lohnen, die PvP bevorzugen. im raid braucht man sowas halt nich ^^ andere möglichkeit ist natürlich jedes mal zu wechseln (kp wie oft die dinger droppen werden oO), je nach dem was man vorhat... aber das geht ja nur beim stigma master und trifft man beim farmen zufällig nen fiesen kleinen elyos muss man halt ohne des klarkommen, wenn man vorher groß raiden war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



susu


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

> mit 1.5 wird noch ein ganzer batzen stigmas eingeführt und ambush wird sich ohnehin nur für spieler lohnen, die PvP bevorzugen. im raid braucht man sowas halt nich ^^



Der PvE Content in Aion ist zu schwach als dass es sich lohnt sich darauf zu fokusieren.
PvEler werden da schwer enttäuscht sein.
Ich sehe das eher als nette Abwechslung zum PvP.

Immerhin heißts ja auch Player vs Player vs Environment(Balaur). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und für die paar Worldbosse und die eine PvE Instanz (die andere ist PvPvE) die mit 1.5 eingeführt wird, lohnt es nicht andere Stigma zu sockeln.


----------



## IMBAsuna (25. August 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> Und für die paar Worldbosse und die eine PvE Instanz (die andere ist PvPvE) die mit 1.5 eingeführt wird, lohnt es nicht andere Stigma zu sockeln.



das sagst du jemandem der tausende gold in seinen wow char steckte, selbst wenn dadurch nur eine verbesserung von 4bew oder 0,xy crit / hit / exp zu erreichen war.

"solange besser möglich ist, ist gut nicht gut genug"
wenn man raidet, hat man perfekt vorbereitet zu sein. jemand mit deiner einstellung wäre nicht einmal in meine raids reingekommen xD

recht hast du ja auf jedenfall. aion ist ein spiel, das seinen schwerpunkt auf den kampf gegen andere spieler setzt. das finde ich auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn man sich vom pvp content irgendwann mal in den pve content begeben sollte, dann hat man auch für ideale voraussetzungen zu sorgen, egal ob sich diese auf lange sicht lohnen oder nicht. 
oder kann man etwa jemanden erstnehmen (egal in welchem bereich), der sich nicht bemüht eine lohnenswerte unterstützung darzustellen? oder vielmehr: wenn man doch die wahl hat zwischen denen, die sich gut vorbereiten und jenen, die denken, dass sich sowas nicht lohnt... wer wird wohl eher anschluss finden?


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Aber der Unterschied ist, dass die Stigma zerstört werden - dein altes Equip von deinem WoW Char bleibt jedoch vorhanden.

Du musst abwegen, ob es sich lohnt deine seltenen Stigma zu zerstören für was auch immer du dann vorhast.
Ich glaube nicht, dass meine Legion und ich auch nicht für den Worldboss den wir grade mal legen wollen unsere Stigma die wir sonst für PvP brauchen in den Wind schießen. ^^

Man kann sich gern ein PvE Equip zusammenfarmen & es sockeln, aber die seltenen Stigma sind zu schade drum.


----------



## IMBAsuna (25. August 2009)

ich kenne die zahlen und fakten nicht.. aber ist das stigma system wie ich bereits sagte eine variante der individuellen char gestaltung... ich denke bzw hoffe nicht, dass die dinger dann so selten sein werden, dass sie unbezahlbar bzw unendlich kostbar sind, dass man es sich unter keinen umständen erlauben kann die dinger zu wechseln. ich kann es mir zumindest nicht vorstellen...

begehrteste items beim bossloot werden wie immer und überall die klamotten sein und bleiben. die stigmas so wertvoll zu machen, dass man es sich nicht leisten kann sie auszutauschen, wo sie doch quasi ein ersatz für skillungen als individuelle gestaltungsmöglichkeit sind, wäre recht blöd^^ die dinger kann man verkaufen und wären sie so extrem wertvoll, könnte man sie sich generell nicht wirklich leisten ^^

außerdem.... pve UND pvp content sind im moment recht.. naja ich will nicht sagen schlecht, aber mir fällt nichts anderes ein...^^ allzu viel gibts auf beiden seiten noch nicht. dazu kommt, dass die asiaten derbe pve freaks sind, was möglicherweise dazu führen wird, dass es in relativ naher zukunft erheblich mehr pve content geben wird. wer alle aspekte des spiels genießen will, wird irgendwann wohl oder übel gezwungen sein, je nach dem was nun gerade ansteht "umzuspeccen"

edith sagt, dass ncsoft übrigens schon längst gesagt hat, dass sie mehr instanzen einführen wollen.... hab das zumindest vor kurzem gelesen *suchsuch*


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, hätte man bei WoW bleiben können.

Es gibt genau deswegen schon keine Talentbäume, damit man sich mit den Stigmas die Individualität erhalten kann und wenn man dann PvEpassend umsockeln soll hat doch eh wieder jeder das selbe drin...
Wozu dann das ganze? Und wenn sie das Spiel im PvE derart ausweiten, verraten sie ihr eigenes Player vs Player vs Environment Konzept.


----------



## IMBAsuna (25. August 2009)

ich mag dich, du vertreibst meine langeweile ;D

zu deinem post:

yep.. sign

recht hast du. das wär dann wie wow.. nur in einer anderen verpackung oO ich persönlich finde das natürlich auch mist! ich hör ja nich mit wow auf um mit world of aion anzufangen ^^ ich verkünde ja nur meine einstellung, dass, WENN sie es sich wirklich so bauen sollten, ich dann als raidlead, sei es für pvp oder pve, optimales setting und sockelung usw voraussetzen würde.
denn letztlich liefe es darauf hinaus, dass mal wieder wirklich jedes bisschen zählt und dies, wenns auch nur kleine anpassungen sind, im umfang eines raids dann wieder den unterschied zwischen sieg und niederlage ausmachen könnte bzw würde.


----------



## IMBAsuna (25. August 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> Da steht nämlich nix von Enemy...



btw... was meinst du damit? xD


edit: gnaaaa damn double post oO


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Wenn der PvE Content so überwiegen würde und so etwas entscheidend sein kann ist es löblich wenn man das so macht, aber ich finde in Aion sollte das nicht so sein. Es soll halt mal was anderes sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele sehnen sich ja nach einem Spiel dass im Grunde wie WoW aufgebaut ist, nur neu und aktueller. 
Aber das wirds höchstens in der Form von WoW 2 geben. ^^



> btw... was meinst du damit? xD



Das Environment von NC Soft betrifft hauptsächlich die Balaur. ^^
Die Balaur dort sind ja eine je nach Situation handelnde NPC Fraktion und das gabs bisher so noch nicht.


----------



## IMBAsuna (25. August 2009)

epic fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry, aber das musste sein^^

PvE hieß schon IMMER player versus environment, womit schlichtweg alles gemeint ist, was nicht gespielt bzw nur von einer KI gesteuert wird ^_^


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Wtf... wer hat mir diesen Müll da erzählt?! >,< Ich check das selbst grad wenn ichs mir übersetze...


Aber trotzdem ist das PvPvE nicht umsonst zusammen geschrieben und PvP steht an erster Stelle.
Es geht eben nicht ohne das eine, noch ohne das andere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (25. August 2009)

weil in pvevp kein pvp drin stecken würde *gg*

ahhh tut mir leid^^ ich will dich eigentlich nich pwnen xD ich mag dich ^^

recht hast du natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei wow gibts pvp und pve server, wobei man sich je nach sever dann auch dementsprechend in seiner spielweise orientiert. pvpve beschreibt nun die situation, dass man in diesem spiel generell gegen npcs UND spieler kämpfen muss... egal ob man das jetzt unbedingt will oder nicht. und ja auch in einem anderen punkt hast du recht. so etwas wie die balaur als KI gesteuerte fraktion gabs bisher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt aber, dass es letztlich darauf hinauslaufen wird, dass man ein großes spektrum an spielern ansprechen möchte und somit pve und pvp gleichauf halten wird... keins der beiden wird dominieren weil sie nunmal in diesem PVPVE spiel eine einheit bilden ;D


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Supi, ich glaub mit der Antwort können wir beide leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum pwnen.. ist kein Ding. Besser wenn mich jemand belehrt als wenn ich ewig den selben Fehler mache. ^^


----------



## IMBAsuna (25. August 2009)

und nun b2t!! xD

Assassine ist supi mega tollig und wundervöllig und atemberaubendig xD sooo...

der assa definiert sich wie jede andere stealth klasse... wer aber das einzigartige feeling, das man beim aion assa hat, kennenlernen will, der ist in einem forum fehl am platze. dafür muss man sich schon aufrappeln und ihn anspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (27. August 2009)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> und nun b2t!! xD
> 
> Assassine ist supi mega tollig und wundervöllig und atemberaubendig xD sooo...
> 
> ...




Joah^^  ich wart ja auf O B  xd

zu CB zeit wusste ich noch gar nix von dem spiel... Oo


----------



## IMBAsuna (27. August 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> zu CB zeit wusste ich noch gar nix von dem spiel... Oo



das ist schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenn du wirklich so ein großer schurkenfan bist, wie du sagst, dann wird dir der assassine auf jedenfall spaß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es ist ohne zweifel eine gewisse umstellung vom WoW-Schurken zum Aion-Assassinen, auch wenn sich vieles ähnlich anhört, aber man spielt sich recht schnell ein und wenn man so ein paar kniffe kennt und beherrscht, dann geht der ab wien zäpfchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der burst ist zwar nicht so wie beim Schurken (mutilate --> bÄM 8k Schaden, Vergiften ----> BäM 15k usw...), da sich beim Assassinen wirklich der DMG durch den hohen speed, das aneinanderreihen von etlichen skills (bei wow braucht man den ganzen kampf über nur so 3-4 tasten drücken^^) und dem daraus entstehenden "Crit-Hagel" definiert... genau so habe ich mir den Schurken immer gewünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der powershard verbrauch ist nur recht ärgerlich ^^ da packt man auf jede waffe 1000 shards und nach ner weile sind die schon wieder weg, so schnell schlägt man zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (29. August 2009)

Mein Kumpel und ich backen uns 2 assas zum release um dann euch alle wegzumeucheln, das mit dem Combo system find ich ma toll, ich kann quasi dauerfinishen und mein kumpel baut die punkte auf? tönt krass gut...


----------



## Tanique (31. August 2009)

Mardoo schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel und ich backen uns 2 assas zum release um dann euch alle wegzumeucheln, das mit dem Combo system find ich ma toll, ich kann quasi dauerfinishen und mein kumpel baut die punkte auf? tönt krass gut...



Ich höre schon die Flames, wenn sich die Leute beschweren, dass sie zwar DMG machen, aber selbst 0 aushalten.
In Aion kannst du niemanden in ein paar Sekunden weghauen. Im High Lvl Bereich sind die HP zu hoch und der Dmg vergleichsweise niedrig.
Man kann sich schon auf längere Kämpfe einstellen. Wenn natürlich 2 auf einen einzelnen draufhauen zählt das nicht, aber in Aion wird niemand alleine oder nur zu 2. rumlaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die einzigen Klassen bei denen ihr vll was wegmeucheln könnt (auch nur bei Firsthit) sind die 2 Stoffklassen.
(Die Heiler haben hier Kette, also viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mardoo (31. August 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> Ich höre schon die Flames, wenn sich die Leute beschweren, dass sie zwar DMG machen, aber selbst 0 aushalten.
> In Aion kannst du niemanden in ein paar Sekunden weghauen. Im High Lvl Bereich sind die HP zu hoch und der Dmg vergleichsweise niedrig.
> Man kann sich schon auf längere Kämpfe einstellen. Wenn natürlich 2 auf einen einzelnen draufhauen zählt das nicht, aber in Aion wird niemand alleine oder nur zu 2. rumlaufen.
> 
> ...



Naja, wozu soll nen assa sonst gut sein? Den wird niemand in ne Gruppe mitnehmen.... Aber ich denk zum Solo spielen wird der Assa die 1. Wahl sein, jedenfalls für mich! Leute beim grinden wegfarmen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da man ja aufpassen muss dass man ned stirbt, könnte das ganze schon etwas schwirig werden....in nen 6vs6 oder so rein zu adden könnte aber trotzdem ned schlecht sein, besonders zu 2. kannst du halt einfach ma nen caster der falsch steht wegfarmen.

Aber ja, denkste man wird nen assa auch in ne gruppe mitnehmen? der hat doch 0 utility... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (31. August 2009)

Doppelpost juhu


----------



## Nyanko (1. September 2009)

Auch wenn die Assa in Aion (fast) keine utility hat (Grp-Buffs o. ä.) so ist sie immer gerne gesehen, denn der Schaden ist -richtig gespielt- verdammt hoch. Das ganze zeigt sich allerdings erst ab 25+ da dann die wirklich wichtigen Skills und Aufwertungen kommen.

Mit entsprechenden Stigmas kann eine Assa den Gegner sogar empfindlich debuffen, bspl.: 
 Weakening Blow - Verringert Ausweichchance, d. h. mehr aggro durch den Tank
 Speed Slash - Verringert Magische und Elementarresistenz, mehr bäm für caster
 Lightning Slash - Verringert Zaubertrefferchance


----------



## Mardoo (1. September 2009)

ja gut, im PvE isses klar dass man da nen Assa mitnehmen wird, aber ich rede jetz eher von pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PvE kann ja jeder Horst spielen ^^


----------



## Ellnassil (1. September 2009)

Mardoo schrieb:


> PvE kann ja jeder Horst spielen ^^



Finds aber immer wieder spannend, das Horst meistens total versagt im PvE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellnassil (1. September 2009)

Mardoo schrieb:


> Aber ja, denkste man wird nen assa auch in ne gruppe mitnehmen? der hat doch 0 utility...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stuns, Debuffs, massiver DMG, Überraschungsmoment......... was willste denn noch? Soll der Assa auch noch Roots und dergleichen bekommen heilen können und Platte tragen oder was....... die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts nunmal nicht.


----------



## Mardoo (1. September 2009)

sterben = punkte verlieren = depremierend! Ich renn ned in ne gruppe rein wo ich auf jeden fall sterben sollte...in nem AT vielleicht, aber so ;> ne...ausser die assa hält was aus, dann wärs natürlich okay =)


----------



## Ellnassil (1. September 2009)

Mardoo schrieb:


> sterben = punkte verlieren = depremierend! Ich renn ned in ne gruppe rein wo ich auf jeden fall sterben sollte...in nem AT vielleicht, aber so ;> ne...ausser die assa hält was aus, dann wärs natürlich okay =)



Dann spiel lieber Gladi das passt besser zu deinen Vorstellungen, oder du wartest auf den AssatemplersorcKleriker der kommt aber erst in 2 Jahren ins Spiel


----------



## Mardoo (1. September 2009)

gladi kann schleichen?


----------



## Norjena (1. September 2009)

Mardoo schrieb:


> gladi kann schleichen?



Der muss nicht schleichen, was im Weg steht wird einfach umgehauen^^.


----------



## Ellnassil (1. September 2009)

Mardoo schrieb:


> gladi kann schleichen?



Du willst wild in eine Gruppe springen und dich prügeln und fragst dann nach schleichen?


----------



## Mardoo (2. September 2009)

natürlich war diese frage nicht ernst gemeint, aber der positive aspekt, warum man denn nen assassinen machen sollte, wurde damit schön gezeigt ;P

Das tolle am assa is einfach dass du den überraschungsmoment hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schleichen 4tw


----------



## eventer (4. September 2009)

Mal ne frage... Bin ein wenig AoC geschaedigt was assassinen angeht. Die klasse war da mehr verbuggt als alles andere. Schleichen war fuern arsch weil man eh immer gesehen wurde. 

Hier funktioniert das ja anders. Ist es denn moeglich sich im pvp an einen caster zu schleichen ohne das man sofort gesehen wird und so die moeglichkeit besteht den stoffie noch zu legen?


----------



## SireS (4. September 2009)

eventer schrieb:


> Mal ne frage... Bin ein wenig AoC geschaedigt was assassinen angeht. Die klasse war da mehr verbuggt als alles andere. Schleichen war fuern arsch weil man eh immer gesehen wurde.
> 
> Hier funktioniert das ja anders. Ist es denn moeglich sich im pvp an einen caster zu schleichen ohne das man sofort gesehen wird und so die moeglichkeit besteht den stoffie noch zu legen?



hoch schade, scheint als weiss das niemand, hab den ganzen Thread gelesen und hätte auch hier gern die Antwort gelesen, naja, morgen noch mal reinschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

klar weiß das jemand aber ich war ne weile nich hier ;D

"stealth" bzw hide beim assassinen ist anders als zum Beispiel beim WoW Schurken (als Orientierung... hab AoC nich gespielt). Man ist die ersten paar Sekunden nach der Aktivierung sichtbar und wird langsam "unsichtbar"... so kann man halt noch mit AoE rausgeholt werden. Bleibt man auf Distanz und nähert sicht dem Stoffie erst wenn dieser einen nicht mehr sehen kann bzw wenn man dann völlig "unsichtbar" ist, dann sollte ein Stoffie a la sorc kein problem sein... sie halten wenig aus und dank der vielen tollen möglichkeiten des assassinen ("anstürmen", stun, gift, blablubb) ist es möglich, um nicht zu sagen selbstverständlich, dass ein stoffie da ein opfer sein wird.

wer assassine spielt darf halt einfach kein ungeduldiges kiddy sein... man muss sich geduldig hinsetzen und schauen was der gegner macht.. wer einfach hals über kopf in den kampf stürmt, hat nichts anderes verdient als weggebasht zu werden.


----------



## tamirok (6. September 2009)

@ober mir
gut gesagt^^


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

ich weiß ;D bin ja auch ein nerd xD


----------



## Ellnassil (6. September 2009)

So schauts aus, wie ein Krokodil leise auf den armen Stoffi warten der ans Wasser kommt........ BÄM Puff Pow BÄNG.....Stille.........


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

so muss es sein ;D bei WoW (ja ich fang schon wieder mit dem kackgame an^^) sah der schurke leider so aus, dass er einfach nur noch als brutaler schläger rüberkam... man hat einfach nur draufgeprügelt... der assassine ist so wie ich mir den schurken immer gewünscht habe. man braucht viel geschick um ihn effizient zu spielen und überdies noch ein hohes maß an geduld und eine logische denkfähigkeit wär auch ganz gut^^ ("hmm was könnte er jetzt machen..."; "hmmmm wie näher ich mich am besten..." usw.)

ich hoffe mal ich werde den "schwieriger zu spielenden" assa irgendwann so gut beherrschen wie den schurken, denn bei dem machte mir niemand etwas vor =)


----------



## Mixo (8. September 2009)

hab leider ne falsche aussage gefunden zwischen level 28 - 40 muss der assa etwas aufpassen in bezug auf sorc da diese nen skill bekommen der deinen Hide für sie sichtbar macht... erst auf level 40 bekommst den advance hide dann bist nur noch für ranger sichtbar die den skill benutzten für sorcs nimmer.
Das übliche AE holt dich aus dem stealth raus also net hoffen das de wie blöde auf den gegner losrennen kannst und dann ma eben stealth ...

Dann Ambush iss nen n1 skill hat jedoch den nachteil das er im flug nicht funktioniert hierfür dash attack.. jedoch auch hier der nachteil du kommst nicht wirklich an abhauende gegner dran da diese meist weiter fliegen und du trotzdem 5meter hinter dennen landest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp: Sprint wirkt wahre wunder in bezug auf runspeed und flight speed...

Najo das waren jetzt meine 5 cent ansonsten happy metzeln und wundert euch net warum es relativ wenige assa videos im flug gibt ^^ er lässt sich da echt nicht soooo dolle spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber aufm boden ne echte bombe!!


----------



## Montgomerie (8. September 2009)

ähm ma ne frage^^ kann ich mich im laufe des spiels länger unstichtbar machen als nur 50 sek?


----------



## Rayon (9. September 2009)

Montgomerie schrieb:


> ähm ma ne frage^^ kann ich mich im laufe des spiels länger unstichtbar machen als nur 50 sek?


afaik nicht. :>


----------



## atr0x2011 (13. September 2009)

hab gerade im thread hier gelesen, dass man punkte verliert wenn man im pvp getötet wird!?
handelt es sich hierbei um die abyss punkte, mit dnene man rüsse usw kaufen kann?
wenn ja, werden es die schurken wohl am schwersten haben, sich die punkte zu erarbeiten, weil sie
a) oft im gewusel vorne sterben und 
b) eig nur die stoffies gut einzeln wegbashen können xD
...

wie isses eig im pvp wenn man noch net 50 ist, und im pvp stirbt?! gibts dann wie bei nem normalen tod nen EP Minus? oh bitte nicht xD
andersrum: gibt es ep wenn ich andere gegner kille?

mfg atr0x


----------



## Rayon (13. September 2009)

atr0x2011 schrieb:


> hab gerade im thread hier gelesen, dass man punkte verliert wenn man im pvp getötet wird!?
> handelt es sich hierbei um die abyss punkte, mit dnene man rüsse usw kaufen kann?
> wenn ja, werden es die schurken wohl am schwersten haben, sich die punkte zu erarbeiten, weil sie
> a) oft im gewusel vorne sterben und
> ...


Ja, du verlierst Abysspoints. Und du verlierst auch EXP, ob im PvP auch weiß ich nicht - aber im PvE ist dem so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (14. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ja, du verlierst Abysspoints. Und du verlierst auch EXP, ob im PvP auch weiß ich nicht - aber im PvE ist dem so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




im pvp verlierst du keine ep und das soul healen kostet nur 1 kinah wenn ein spieler der andren fraktion dich tötet


----------



## Misuma (14. September 2009)

sry wurde irgendwie 2 mal abgeschickt^^


----------

